# Jetski Parade



## Flounder7783 (Mar 24, 2015)

Post up your favorite pic of you rig for 2cool to see what we are about!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Just a few pics!
Winter Snapper


Photo at the Galveston Jetties


Brice fishing a big Shark


Snapper Time


65lb Cobia


Daughter's Spanish Mackerel


Pensacola Trip


----------



## Punchingclowns (Jun 21, 2016)

Snapper time


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Interesting... anyone have plans on how to create those rod/cooler holders for your ski's? I'm interested in taking quick trips via jet ski instead of pulling the boat out.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

warcat said:


> Interesting... anyone have plans on how to create those rod/cooler holders for your ski's? I'm interested in taking quick trips via jet ski instead of pulling the boat out.


Are you wanting one of those fancy aluminum ones or a diy pvc rack? Either way I recommend building it to your individual ski since the back decks can vary in size. Decide what size cooler you want on back and build around it.


----------



## Punchingclowns (Jun 21, 2016)

warcat said:


> Interesting... anyone have plans on how to create those rod/cooler holders for your ski's? I'm interested in taking quick trips via jet ski instead of pulling the boat out.


http://store.plattinumproducts.com/


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Fishkilll (Sep 7, 2013)

just getting it all together. Cooler, gas tank, and rod holders are next. Wish the kodi 125 would go on sale!


----------



## Forever Fishing (May 26, 2009)




----------



## die_hard_hunter85 (Aug 30, 2010)

My 1st trip last year


----------



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

I have been a Jet Ski Angler for 12 years now. Here are a couple of mine.


----------

